
Can Amazon be the default payment API for the Web? - AaronChua
http://ac-idealog.blogspot.com/2009/05/can-amazon-be-default-payment-api-for.html
======
kierank
From what I gather if you want to use Amazon's Devpay service your customers
have to sign up for an amazon.com account. If they can get rid ofthat
restriction like Paypal then things will be a whole lot easier.

~~~
SamAtt
I think the author's point is that the internet needs a payment system in
which the customer doesn't need to put in their credit card. That's why he's
saying Amazon could be the default payment provider (since almost everyone has
an Amazon account).

So doing what you suggest would completely defeat the purpose of what he's
proposing.

~~~
halo
Doesn't almost everyone have a Paypal account?

~~~
randallsquared
No, though it seemed like it at one time.

The vast majority of people have never bought anything online, so there's lots
of time for disruption in this market. :)

------
falsestprophet
Has anyone else noticed that low quality blog entries (like this one) are
making their way to the front page much more frequently.

I suspect foul play.

~~~
teej
Smells like a blogspammer.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=AaronChua>

~~~
physcab
Why is it bad practice to submit your own blogs? If you have something
interesting to say, people will vote them up.

~~~
teej
If you have something interesting to say, someone else will submit it.

~~~
mtinkerhess
Unless you don't already have readers from HN.

------
hopeless
Amazon the future of payments? Ha! Not until their payment products are
available to companies based outside the U.S.

